# Mobile Bay. Good day. HUGE CROAKER!!!



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Went to my spot in the bay. I was there at daylight. Ol' WL was there. Pretty much I just bough a brand new engine. Yamaha 25. Nonetheless WL still made me buy my own bait. Kinda hacked off bought that. But nyway.. at 1:30 we didn't have a fish. At 4:30 we had all these. we went and bought some live shrimpmid day and then it was on. I don't thinki it was just cause of live bait though. I think they just turned on. Cause we caught a bunch on artificial after shrimp ran out. WL caught this monster croaker. I guess that this is what the brothers who I grew up fishin with on cedar point meant when they talked about them big bull croakers.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that woulda won you a jon boat for sure!!! stud croaker!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess..


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

+1 on the john boat! Thats a pig!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn, I caught one not quite that big last year at 17th Ave. As soon as I reeled it up, a brotha begged me for it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/3/2010)*that woulda won you a jon boat for sure!!! stud croaker!


how would he have won a jon boat.


----------



## BigDev (May 21, 2008)

I just looked at the tables but maybe the incoming tide had something to do with it. Hope the warm weather on Sat gets 'em stirred-up.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *countryjwh (3/4/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (3/3/2010)*that woulda won you a jon boat for sure!!! stud croaker!
> ...


Bill Hargreaves Tourney gives away a jon boat as the prize for the biggest croaker every year...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Cow. That's a croaker!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Almost looks like a redfish with no dots the way the lips are


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

that croaker sure does look like a whiting to me. but there is a croker in the top pick though


----------

